

Do Students Really Need Practice Homework? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.alfiekohn.org/teaching/practice.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is a lengthy and carefully argued chapter from a book, not a blog post,
nor a quick, casual read. It's about math, but I think much of what it says
may apply almost as well to programming and CS.

